# NRA's Poster Boy



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

It looks like the NRA poster boy just got caught poaching in Alaska. Quite the sportsman! That should help the cause. :shake:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Are you going to tell us who, or give us any information at all? Then tell us if it's this person you don't like or the NRA, or both.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Ted Nugent. Shot one too many bears up in Alaska. Reports say he will plead guilty.

In regards to Nugent Between being a pedophile, poacher (again!) and a guy with a bad case of verbal diarrhea......not sure I would want him representing anything I am associated with.....especially if I want to be taken seriously. Not a huge fan of the NRA (b.c of people/attitudes/tactics like Ted Nugent) but as someone one stated on here a couple of years ago...."the NRA is far from perfect but its the only game in town in regards to protecting 2nd amendment rights." I can see their point.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> latimes.com
> Ted Nugent will plead guilty to illegal black bear hunt
> 
> By Kim Murphy
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/news/nation/nati ... 2266.story

Gooseguy, when you post something like this and make such inflammatory remarks about someone it would be nice to offer up something of reference.

So, I'm guessing that since you worded your post the way that you did, you have never shot at an animal of any kind, believed that IF you hit it you made a nonfatal hit, and after not being able to find any evidence of a hit went on to shoot and recover another animal?

I can understand not liking the guy. But, the manner in which you presented your case, in this case, makes it difficult to take what you say seriously.

huntin1


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Didn't post a link b.c I don't know how. Plus thought a simple google search would work for most.

According to your last post your justification for him not being labeled a "poacher" is 1. Other people do it, and/or 2. He didn't know the law. and/or 3. Its not a major law?

Can I use that in NODAK next fall if I shoot an over limit of ducks/geese? Just wondering?

Does it matter that this will be the second time he has had to plead guilty for taking game illegally? Shooting over bait and shooting an illegal buck in Ca.

As far as wounding an animal and shooting another......I can say for 100% certain I have not done it with a big game animal. Can't recall a situation where I have done it with birds either. Might have, but just can't recall a situation where it happened. I can also say with 100% certainty that I am not the face of the NRA, have a show that promotes extreme "conservation" and have now had to plead guilty TWICE to multiple game violations in two different states. With fame/leadership in a cause comes a responsibility....he is not serving your cause very well. If the NRA wants to maintain its place at the big boy table, maybe it is time to find a better spokesperson. Again, pedophile, draft dodger, multiple game law violator (read poacher), violent extremist....you guys can do better!

The fact that you say my post is a smear campaign with no basis and therefore can't be taken seriously is rather ironic considering the topics/tactics on this forum.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Well, actually the definition of "poacher" is, "one who illegally hunts on the property of another." I would also include anyone who hunts without a license or when the season is closed. In any case, none of the above happened in this case. Did he violate a game law? It would seem so, don't think he'd plead guilty if he didn't.

Don't put words in my mouth, I didn't address the issue of him violating a game law, I addressed the issue of how you presented your case. I guess I shouldn't be surprised considering your posting history.

And I do understand your hatred of Nugent, most liberals feel the same way.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Darn, I messed up a post and lost it. Not enough patience to type it all over.



> have a show that promotes extreme "conservation"


 Preservationist are extreme, but conservation is simply the wise use of natural resources. I'm guessing you mean "extreme conservatism" since I know you have posted far left dogma before.

I am perhaps as conservative as old Nugent, but I don't like his big mouth. I am afraid he may turn to many people off, and that's not a good thing in politics. Even if I agree with him on most things. As far as pedophile since when?

How many guys have shot a goose or duck, thought they missed, then filled their bag limit? A few years (1970's if I remember) ago a handful of states sent observers to the field with gun and bow hunters. They found something very interesting. Bow hunters left fewer wounded animals in the woods. Sounds crazy, but true. What happened was many gun hunters seen no flinch or indication of a hit and simply walked off to fill their tag elsewhere. Bow hunters don't often leave an expensive arrow behind. If they don't find their arrow they become suspicious, or while looking for the arrow they found blood or hair. It was not that the bow bettered the gun, but that the gun hunters couldn't see their hit. How many people wound a deer with a bow and do not recover it? How many stop hunting? Like huntin1 I'm not sticking up for Nugent. I'm not even sure he is telling the truth. What I am saying is that I understand how what he says could happen.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

For a group that prides themselves on personal responsibility, following the law and the importance of a persons personal history....you guys are sure quick to defend this guy by saying he is not a "poacher" or "extreme conservationist".... just a guy that shoots too many deer, shoots illegal deer, hunts over bait, illegally transports animals across state lines..... From now on I would like to see you apply the same case by case standards to things like immigration, welfare and issues in school. But you won't even consider that b.c it is something you do not agree with. The double standard could not be any more clear.....the laws/standards are cut and dry.... unless we agree with your political message, then do what you want and we will defend you on technicalities.

As far as my claims to draft dodging........he actively let his personal hygiene go to the point where he was not considered fit to be in the draft. I am sure you were more than understanding when dealing with Clinton's draft dodging in the 1992 election. Double standard.

Pedophilia.....at age 30 he couldn't marry his 17 year old girlfriend, so he had her parents sign over legal guardianship to him so he could maintain his relationship. If a 30 year old guy had a relationship with your 17 year old daughter, what would you label him? But I suppose I shouldn't label him b.c there is a good reason why a 30 year old man should be able to have a relationship with a 17 year old girl.....as long as he leans far right.

Even considering all of the above, I think what is most appalling is the fact that a group that is so passionate and personally vested in your cause is willing to risk their progress by not only attaching yourself to a person like this but actively defend him. You guys won't let anything stand in your way of 2nd amendment rights.....to the point where the passion and dedication is almost impressive....yet you let this moron bring your cause to a fringe/wing nut like status. Like his politics or not, this guy is not doing your cause any favors due to his past, actions and mouth.

I find it kind of funny that you are quick to jump down my throat about labeling Nugent, yet you label me a promoter of "far left dogma" simply b.c I have the gall to disagree with some of your views on politics. So what you are saying is you are open for honest debate on issues unless someone disagrees with your views. Then they are far left wing nuts. Again, more double standards.

I don't care if you believe me or not but I have never voted for a democrat and think Obama should be defeated in November. But why let the truth get in the way of your posts?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Plainsman wrote:


> I don't like his big mouth. I am afraid he may turn to many people off, and that's not a good thing in politics.





> Like huntin1 I'm not sticking up for Nugent.





> I'm not even sure he is telling the truth.


Gooseguy10 wrote:


> you guys are sure quick to defend this guy





> The double standard could not be any more clear





> attaching yourself to a person like this but actively defend him


 :homer: Duhhhh say what? What are you talking about. My only thoughts are innocent until proven guilty. I was simply setting up scenarios that could show some credibility to his claim, but I also said I didn't know if he was telling the truth. I don't want him representing me. His mouth is to big and he will alienate more than he convinces.



> I don't care if you believe me or not but I have never voted for a democrat and think Obama should be defeated in November.


Why would I not believe you? I'm glad you didn't vote democrat. I am embarassed to say I did years ago. Perhaps it's the ease with which you jump to conclusions that made me assume you were very liberal. I can understand where that would be offensive. Sorry, but you were so angry that is the way you come off. I have never heard of any of these things about Nugent.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

There you go again, putting words in my mouth and making assumptions about how I feel about old Ted. I never said that he was a saint, never said that he hasn't broken any game laws, never said that I agreed with the way that he does things.

You said he was a poacher, I simply said that he violated game laws and did not meet the defintion of "poacher".

As far as your claim that he is a pedophile, that too is erroneous. The Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders says that pedophilia is a paraphilia in which a person has intense and recurrent sexual urges towards and fantasies about prepubescent children, a seventeen year old doesn't qualify as prepubescent.

Do I agree with a 30 year old dating a seventeen year old? Of course not, but it doesn't make him a pedophile.
And there are many instances of celebrities dating teenagers, to name a few:

Mark Sanchez
Jerry Seinfeld 
Elvis Presley
Jerry Lee Lewis
Woody Allen

Doesn't make them pedophiles either. Nor does it make it right.

As far as draft dodging, he's admitted what he did and has stated repeatededly that that is likely the biggest regret that he has. Doesn't make it right, but at least he manned-up, Clinton never did as I recall.

I don't care who you vote for.

And I don't believe that you have never shot at and wounded an animal, failed to recover it, and then filled your tag later. I can't say that I know anyone who has been hunting for any length of time who has not had this happen to them.

huntin1


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Ted "nut job" Nugent is what he is,,,personally never liked him or his music.
On a lighter note, go to http://jpfo.org/ and dl your free Hitler target.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

haaa, I have that in a T-shirt. Always makes me nervous to wear it in the event someone starts shooting. One evening at Dairy Queen this guy was giving me a dirty look. I thought he was anti firearms or something. About ten minutes later he came over and shook my hand. He said it took him a while to catch on to what I was really getting at. My shirt is a little different. It has Hitler, Stalin, Mussolini, and Bill Clinton together.


----------

